# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  BFB3000 3D Printer

## Webbey

Hi There,

  I have a BFB3000 printer with firmware 4.1.1 and using Axon2 but i  need more control over support placing / wall thicknesses etc and it  takes such along time to convert the stl file to a gcode, can somone  please help me by telling me what can be done to improve this printer  its firmware and software. i am very new to 3d printing and need lots of  help.

----------

